# Need some info and pics please



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Im looking for some detailed pictures of the rear mounted radiators and associated plumbing from the rally cars.
If you have any information regarding plumbing, supplemental feed pumps, rad size (oem?? unit) materials used for plumbing anything would be great.
Im trying to formulate a plan to relocate the rad in my rally car.
Thanks.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Need some info and pics please (Shawn M.)*

Your best bet is to check with Audi world, they have a urq/sport q forum.
There's a gent with a rally urq, and he has a great wealth of knowlege on these cars. (altough I don't think his car has the rear rads.)
Link... http://forums.audiworld.com/quattro/
I can post some pictures of this topic, but I have no written info.


_Modified by Sepp at 2:02 PM 11-25-2006_


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Thanks Sepp, post them pics!
I'll check out audi world


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

hey if you get any info/pics please share them as i would also like to know!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (keyshemoemoe)*

S1 of course...


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*

A _not very technica_l technical write up on the S1 that mentions the rear cooling.....
http://homepage.virgin.net/sha...1.htm


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

pic posted below


_Modified by keyshemoemoe at 10:42 AM 11-30-2006_


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (Sepp)*

here is a pic i found of someone who did it to their own car.


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

Hrmm , that last one is using the diffusers air flow to draw air over the core..to bad I cant use that method.
Great pics gang,this is giving me idea's!


----------



## keyshemoemoe (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

i may be able to dig up some more


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (keyshemoemoe)*

there's a red b3 audi 90 that 034efi built with the rad in the trunk


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

yup, iirc Javad removed it though


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

I FOUND IT I FOUND IT I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















http://www.audiurquattro.de/re...d.htm


----------



## s-rocc (Nov 27, 2001)

*Re: (Sepp)*

holy crap, that's the biggest NACA duct i've ever seen


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_I FOUND IT I FOUND IT I FOUND IT!!!!!!!!!!!





















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif






















http://www.audiurquattro.de/re...d.htm

would you take it the wrong way if i said I love you?








Thanks Sepp, you are the MAN!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn M.* »_
would you take it the wrong way if i said I love you?








Thanks Sepp, you are the MAN!






























platonic love, bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm married! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Shawn M. (Oct 15, 2002)

*Re: (Sepp)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sepp* »_
platonic love, bro. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I'm married! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









lol so am I


----------



## Quattro Krant (Sep 15, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn M.)*

So both of your lives ended, sorry to hear that


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: (Quattro Krant)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Quattro Krant* »_So both of your lives ended, sorry to hear that























Actually, no.







I'm one of the luckiest guy's on the Vortex.
She loves Led Zepplin, (actually all clasic rock) good beer, loud music, encourages me to spend all my money on Audi's, and guitars.
She can tell the difference, and compare the pro's, and cons of turbocharged cars vs. supercharged cars. (We had a Corrado once...)
She likes to floor the S4, just to hear the turbo spool.
She hates Mk4 VW's.








*She* talked *me* into buying our 100ls...
She can correct for our Audi's initial understeer, and will be sigining up for SCCA Auto-x when we get her a Jetta. (so I can get my S4 back







)
She is the Bonnie to my Clyde. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Sepp at 8:33 PM 12-28-2006_


----------

